# Farm Pro FEL



## bigcountry1009 (Apr 6, 2007)

Could one put an FEL on a Farm Pro 2420 in his yard with basic hand tools? Anyone ever attempted it on anything?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

The only tough part would be lifting it into place after it is put together. I don't know if you could assemble it on the tractor or whether you have to assemble it and then drive the tractor into it. Maybe its not as bad as I am thinking. Probably would be good to have a helper though. 

They don't look that complicated to assemble so you should be OK with a good assortment of hand tools (including the required BFH). I helped my brother get his on and off his Kubota and it was a snap. Of course we didn't have to assemble much.

Andy


----------



## ARTRAC (Jan 6, 2004)

If your tractor has power steering (the turf tire Farm Pro version) than you can add a loader, That is if you want a loader on a 2wd tractor with turf tires. Loaders cost 3000 or more now so you will have to consider if it is a worthwhile addition to that tractor, or if you should trade up to a 4wd (recommended but addimitedly more expensive).

If you choose to do it, you will mount the brackets to the tractor, then you will need a way to lift the loader into position, either on the tractor or on the ground. It helps to leave the joystick off until the loader is on the tractor as it can hang on the muffler and break the exhaust manifold (don't ask how I know this).


----------



## bigcountry1009 (Apr 6, 2007)

He He, sounds like a bad experience. I am having second thoughts about the loader. The tractor is kinda small for one.


----------



## ARTRAC (Jan 6, 2004)

If you have power steering it is possible, if you don't , it is not recommended...at all.... period. (It would be pretty useless. 

You can get a "slip scoop" and mount on the rear 3 point for scooping and mooving material.


----------

